# Best Kibble Option for Raw Fed Dog



## Arci Rondeau (Nov 30, 2015)

My Belgian Malinois has been on a raw diet since he came to me from the breeder. He loves raw everything and is in fantastic health, but due to financial constraints I have no choice but to cut back on raw.. He's a BIG boy, 82# @ 14 months and is very active.. We train for French Ring and Im a professional trainer, so hes constantly doing obedience, playing fetch, bitework, tug work, etc...
He's been eating 3# of raw a day and you can still see a tuck and last rib!
I'm wondering what is the best kibble available for a dog coming from a raw diet? 
Planning to split it 50/50 raw AM and kibble PM..

Researching Acana, Evo, California Natural..

Thanks!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My Mal was hard to keep weight on when he was younger so he was on Orijen - which is made by the same company as Acana, but is slightly higher in protein and fat. Acana also has a "sport" formula that has a higher fat content than most regular dog foods. 

Evo worked for my dog as well, but I went long term with Orijen because it is a Canadian product. 

For me, I spent a lot of time reading labels for ingredient lists and for the nutritional analysis. Dog Food Advisor site is a great resource for comparing different foods. 

You might also look at foods formulated for racing sled dogs, like RedPaw or Inukshuk, which tend to be higher calorie than most pet kibbles.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto on the Dog Food Advisor website.


----------

